# Mezzanine accessibility - CBC 11B-206.2.3?



## JPohling (Jun 24, 2019)

I have a plan reviewer that has taken the position that mezzanines need to be connected by an accessible route and that we cannot take the exception for an elevator, 11B-206.2.3  exception 1.1 or 1.2 since a mezzanine is considered a single story building and not a multi-storied building, therefore the exception is not valid as it refers to a multi-story building.  

Have you heard of this interpretation before?


----------



## classicT (Jun 24, 2019)

Not a California examiner, but the reading of the code section does appear to indicate that accessible route to the mezzanine is required.

*11B-206.2.3 Multi-story buildings and facilities*
At least one accessible route shall connect each story and mezzanine in multi-story buildings and facilities.
*Exceptions:*

The following types of privately funded multistory buildings do not require a ramp or elevator above and below the first floor: 
1.1. Multi-storied office buildings (other than the professional office of a health care provider) and passenger vehicle service stations less than three stories high or less than 3,000 square feet (279 m2) per story.
1.2. Any other privately funded multi-storied building that is not a shopping center, shopping mall or the professional office of a health care provider, or a terminal, depot or other station used for specified public transportation, or an airport passenger terminal and that is less than three stories high or less than 3,000 square feet (279 m2) per story if a reasonable portion of all facilities and accommodations normally sought and used by the public in such a building are accessible to and usable by persons with disabilities.

*Reserved.*
In detention and correctional facilities, an accessible route shall not be required to connect stories where cells with mobility features required to comply with _Section 11B_-807.2, all common use areas serving cells with mobility features required to comply with _Section 11B_-807.2, and all public use areas are on an accessible route.
In residential facilities, an accessible route shall not be required to connect stories where residential dwelling units with mobility features required to comply with _Sections 11B_-809.2 through _11B_-809.4, _residential dwelling units with adaptable features complying with Chapter 11A, Division IV_, all common use areas serving residential dwelling units with mobility features required to comply with _Sections 11B_-809.2 through _11B_-809.4, _all common use areas serving residential dwelling units with adaptable features complying with Chapter 11A, Division IV_, and public use areas serving residential dwelling units are on an accessible route.
Within multi-story transient lodging guest rooms with mobility features required to comply with _Section 11B_-806.2, an accessible route shall not be required to connect stories provided that spaces complying with _Section 11B_-806.2 are on an accessible route and sleeping accommodations for two persons minimum are provided on a story served by an accessible route.
In air traffic control towers, an accessible route shall not be required to serve the cab and _the equipment areas on_ the floor immediately below the cab.
*Reserved.*
The interesting change is in the alteration between the IBC and CBC for item #1. Per IBC 1104.4 #1, "An _accessible route _is not required to _stories _and _mezzanines _that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below _accessible _levels. This exception shall not apply to: ..." The CBC removed the reference to mezzanines and only refers to multistory buildings (mezzanines do not constitute a story), which seems to remove to 3000sf exemption for mezzanines.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 24, 2019)

It's the aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet so if you also have a basement and /or other stories you need to add their sq. ft


----------



## RLGA (Jun 24, 2019)

I think the key element is found in the very first sentence:

"At least one accessible route shall connect each story and mezzanine *in multi-story buildings* and facilities."​If the building is not a multi-story building, then the section does not apply. A single-story building with a mezzanine is not a multi-story building; thus, an accessible route would not be required to the mezzanine.

This is the advisory from the 2010 ADA Standards, which seems to support this interpretation:

"Advisory 206.2.3 Multi-Story Buildings and Facilities. Spaces and elements located on a level not required to be served by an accessible route must fully comply with this document. While a mezzanine may be a change in level, it is not a story. *If an accessible route is required to connect stories within a building or facility, the accessible route must serve all mezzanines*."​This seems to indicate that if a multi-story building is required to have an accessible route to other stories, then the mezzanines must be included, too.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 24, 2019)

Ah, semantics again; don't you all wish you had passed English 1 back in the day?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 29, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Ah, semantics again; don't you all wish you had passed English 1 back in the day?


Per the OP, It's not him it is the plan checker....

you may want to print the advisory from the 2016 CA DSA Manual on the subject:
https://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/pubs/2016CBC_Advisory_Manual.pdf


----------

